# Its snowing again in Conifer Colorado!



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

Its inches not feet for a change! Weather man is calling for 5 to 10 in today.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I love the pics Rich, keep 'em coming. Just know that it's driving me crazy at the same time looking at them! I need snow and hopefully there will be some in NH when I'm there in a few weeks.


----------

